# Utilisation iPad pour voyage



## Caramel17 (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

je pars en septembre 3 mois en voyage. Je vais acheter un iPad 3G car cela sera plus pratique qu'un ordinateur et nous pourrons décharger les photos dessus et communiquer sur skype sans autre (nous achéterons une carte 3G sur place).

La question que je me pose est : mon but sera sykpe, facebook, et 2-3 autres appli utiles pour le voyage (pour les jeux etc j'ai mon iPhone).
- Est-ce qu'un iPad 16GB est assez, en sachant que j'ai l'intention de synchroniser mon iPad avec iCloud ?
- De plus, est-il possible de synchroniser et mettre les photos sur mon mac (qui restera en Suisse) depuis l'étranger??

merci de vos précieuses réponses!


----------



## Larme (31 Mai 2012)

Ton Mac est toujours sous Tiger ? Car iCloud te permet d'avoir tes photos sur ton Mac dès que ton iPad se connecte à un réseau WiFi il me semble (pour éviter une surcharge de ta bande 3G).
16Go, ça dépend du nombre de photos que tu comptes prendre.


----------



## Caramel17 (31 Mai 2012)

Non c'est une erreur de ma part, je suis sous Lion! 

Bah on va faire beaucoup de photo, mais justement on pensait les synchroniser au fur et à mesure... Du coup je sais pas... J'hésite! Il y a une offre ici, pour 500 euros le 32GB avec wifi + 3G... Et le 16GB avec wifi + 3G à 375 euros..

Qu'en pensez-vous ??


----------



## Jclqu (31 Mai 2012)

Attention, pour brancher un appareil photo sur un iPad, il faut un connecteur spécifique. Mais je ne sais comment il faut faire ensuite pour mettre les photos sur l'ipad directement, ni même si c'est possible ... Précision : j'ai un iPod v1
Tu peux acheter des cartes mémoires pour y stocker tes photos le temps du voyage ?


----------



## Larme (31 Mai 2012)

Accessoire


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2012)

Alors:

16go: trop juste pour la photos... Je ne sais pas, mais j'imagine que pour des photos importantes, tu shoot en raw... 16Go, c'est très peu de photos...


Ensuite, pour iCloud il s'agit de synchronisation... Ça veut dire que si tu les suppriment de L'ipad, tu les supprimés du cloud (les raw). Le flux photo les compressé (il me semble), donc inutilisable...


La seule solution que je voit, c'est dropbox... Tu prend une formule payante, et tu envoit au fur et. Mesure (à voir si l'application ne fait pas qu'envoyer vers dropbox les perçu). Je peut tester pour tou ce soir en rentrant...


Tout en sachant qu'il te faudra une connexion wifi rapide... En 3G oublie de suite... C'est très lent, le transfert de quelques grosses photos te prend du temps monstre, et boufferas vite ton forfait... Exemple: un raw de 5d2 fait environ 20 Mo... Soit 5 photo 100 Mo... Au rythme de la 3G, il te faudra plus d'une heure pour transférer tes 5 fichiers... Sans compter que les abonnements 3 G sont favturés à la quantité de données,  donc bonjour la facture...


----------



## Caramel17 (1 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir!

Merci a tous de vos réponses!

Alors en fait in aura une carte prépayée de 3G aux USA qui permet 2GB par mois. 
Merci pour le conseil dropbox, je vais regarder!
Aussi pour iCloud car je pensais synchroniser quand j'aurais le wifi et que mes parents les copient sur disque sur!

Encore une question... Une carte 3G est-elle comptatible sur iPad 4G??

Merci a tous


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Juin 2012)

tu as aussi hubic de ovh qui propose 25Go gratuitement... très pratique pour ce genre d'usage.... (tu peut cumuler dropbox, hubic, sugarsync...).

sinon, tu peut transférer directement sur ton mac avec logmein, mais il faut que ton mac soit allumé...


----------

